# Cron jobs for a small server



## brunoschwartz (Apr 30, 2016)

Hello All,

I am a newbie who runs a small file / backup server for a couple of dozens of people. I wonder what cronjobs related to maintenance of such system the gurus here would be running.

What I have so far is:
- base and packages update once daily
- zfs health check twice a days
- zfs snapshots for backup of system and virtual machines once a day
- virus check of the file server once a day
- zfs scrub once weekly

Does this seem reasonable or is there anything else I am missing?

Regards.


----------



## SirDice (May 2, 2016)

Most of them are already handled by periodic(8), they just need to be enabled. For the others you'll have to write them yourself and can be easily added to periodic(8). For ZFS snapshots I recommend something like sysutils/zfsnap.


----------



## brunoschwartz (May 2, 2016)

Thanks, I wrote my own scripts, which are not necessary now ;-).


----------

